

Reverse engineering the automotive CAN bus - gnosis
http://bobodyne.com/web-docs/robots/MINI/CAN/Presentation/index.html

======
cromulent
My favourite experiment with the CAN bus - these guys:

<http://www.autosec.org/pubs/cars-oakland2010.pdf>

"Even at speeds of up to 40 MPH on the runway, the attack packets had their
intended effect, whether it was honking the horn, killing the engine,
preventing the car from restarting, or blasting the heat. ... In particular,
we were able to release the brakes and actually prevent our driver from
braking; no amount of pressure on the brake pedal was able to activate the
brakes. Even though we expected this effect, reversed it quickly, and had a
safety mechanism in place, it was still a frightening experience for our
driver."

